# John Deere Bicycle What is it worth?



## STRacing12 (Jan 22, 2013)

My boss has this old john deere bike in our back warehouse and he wanted be to check and see how much it is worth.  Here is the info on the bike:
Ladies touring
19" frame
3 speed hub
made in taiwan
serial # 003

It is green and in pretty good condition.  It is just real dirty from sitting in our warehouse.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 22, 2013)

These are lower quality knock-offs of Raleigh 3 speeds. They're not worth much, especially a ladies model. They're mostly useful as utility riders.


----------



## rhenning (Jan 22, 2013)

It is worth about $50 on a very good day if it is like new condition and you can find someone who wants one.  They were made in Tiawan and were not especially good bikes.  Roger


----------

